# My Wedding Party



## davidsito987 (Oct 28, 2008)

This was a wedding I did on OCT 11 let meknow what you all think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




THE BRIDE BEFOR HAIR WAS DONE:











MAC PREPnPRIME SKIN
her choice: BARE MINERALS FOUNDATION
MAC FIX + to set
MAC Bronze for a light contour

on eyes:
SMASHBOX eyebrow powder in...i forgot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MAC Barestudy Painpot
MAC PIGMENT Yourladyship
MAC Retro-speck 
MAC Wedge 
Falsies from Sallys
BEDHEAD liquied eyeliner
BedHEAD player blush
ESTEELAUDER PPINK ROSE lipliner all over lips then 
VIVA GLAM V lipstick and lipglass


----------



## davidsito987 (Oct 28, 2008)

The Maid of Honor:









On face her personal foundation....i think its Mary kay
MAC Bronze for light countour
Estee Lauder Eyebrow pencil in soft black
EYES:
MAC barestudy Paintpot(base)
MAC Pigment in Provence
MAC ALL that glitters 
MAC Sketch 
BED HEAD liquid liner
MAC Lashes# 34


what do u think?


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Oct 28, 2008)

great job! 
Very pretty makeup!


----------



## davidsito987 (Oct 28, 2008)

MOTHER OF BRIDE( BEFORE HAIR wAS DONE)








MAC STUDIO FIX Fluid NC 42
MAC Studio FIX compact to set C4
MAC Select Cover concealer NW40
MAc Bronze to contour nose and face
Eyes:
MAC pigment provenceas highlight
MAC Delft Painpot(base)
MAC Pigment in teal on lid
MAC Club on crease
MAC Carbon outer crease
BEDHEAD blackliquid eyeliner
MAC #7(?) lashes- its the onles that are only half lash
Prep and prime lip and
LUSTER TWINs in Red Reflection/Mirror

what do u think?


----------



## davidsito987 (Oct 28, 2008)

thanx


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 28, 2008)

the all gorgeous


----------



## nunu (Oct 28, 2008)

great work! lovely looks.


----------



## joey444 (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, really nice!


----------



## n_c (Oct 28, 2008)

You did a fantastic job. I especially like the mu on the maid of honor


----------



## davidsito987 (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_You did a fantastic job. I especially like the mu on the maid of honor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

THANX!!! they are my cousins and the MOHonor wanted a not so boring and conventional "natural" look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanx again to u and all previous commenst


----------



## dollbaby (Oct 28, 2008)

great job hun! they look incredible!!  i love all the looks!


----------



## florabundance (Oct 28, 2008)

aww they all looked gorgeous, you did a great job.


----------



## davidsito987 (Oct 28, 2008)

thank u


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 28, 2008)

you did an awesome job on all of them!


----------



## davidsito987 (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_you did an awesome job on all of them!_

 
thank you!!!


----------



## davidsito987 (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_you did an awesome job on all of them!_

 
thank you!!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_You did a fantastic job. I especially like the mu on the maid of honor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh! i see you've added more pics...
but dido on the maid of honor
Very Pretty!!! 
the mother of bride looks fab too
you did an awesome job on all 3!
Great looking family!


----------



## InRetospeck (Oct 28, 2008)

Beautiful!!!  The bride looks GREAT!!


----------



## davidsito987 (Oct 28, 2008)

Just thought id put a pic of the final look with hair make-up and all...i think my family would kill me if i didnt put a pic of the hair done..hehe









P.S. my mom is the one in blackI(i did her make-up too but u cant really see it) between the couple and im the one with my aunt...


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Oct 28, 2008)

The bridal make up was gorgeous! So soft and pretty.


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 28, 2008)

Great job!  Such pretty looks!


----------



## glassy girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Great job!!!!!


----------



## davidsito987 (Oct 28, 2008)

thank U!


----------



## Bbsbabe612 (Oct 28, 2008)

GORGEOUS!!! I hope I look that pretty on my wedding day! Beautiful blending, strong, but definitely not too much


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 28, 2008)

u did a grat job on all of them


----------



## stronqerx (Oct 28, 2008)

WOW !! you did such a beautiful job on all of them !! they all have such a beautiful glow to their face...FANTASTIC job !!


----------



## l1onqueen (Oct 28, 2008)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the brides look!  Its natural but still glamorous and..its just perfect.  I can only hope the MA I chose for my big day does as good of a job.  GREAT JOB!!


----------



## Rennah (Oct 28, 2008)

Amazing work! They all look beautiful, especially the bride!


----------



## prettysecrets (Oct 28, 2008)

Great job!! you are living the dream!!


----------



## davidsito987 (Oct 28, 2008)

_Bbsbabe612_ vbmenu_register("postmenu_1352850", true);  _,christineeee_ vbmenu_register("postmenu_1352863", true);  ,stronqerx vbmenu_register("postmenu_1352867", true);  ,l1onqueen vbmenu_register("postmenu_1352938", true);  ,Rennah vbmenu_register("postmenu_1352968", true);  ,_
_prettysecrets_ vbmenu_register("postmenu_1352976", true); _ , _
_THANK YOU LADIES!! your comments mean sooo much!_


----------



## MACisME (Oct 28, 2008)

u did an amazing job.... *claps*


----------



## davidsito987 (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank You MACisME

xoxo


----------



## Liz2286 (Oct 29, 2008)

They all look so pretty! Love your work!


----------



## Jello89 (Oct 29, 2008)

WOW! you are all so beautiful


----------



## Cinci (Oct 29, 2008)

wow, i LOVE the look you did on the bride!


----------



## rebellious_aNg (Oct 29, 2008)

great work!


----------



## davidsito987 (Oct 29, 2008)

thanx


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 29, 2008)

Great job!!! The bride looks stunning!!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 29, 2008)

oh very well done!!! the bride is stunning!!!
great job hun


----------



## banjobama (Oct 29, 2008)

All are beautiful! The bride looks especially stunning!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 29, 2008)

Great job!! The bride looks very beautiful.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 29, 2008)

You did a fantastic job!


----------



## Bianca (Oct 29, 2008)

Love all of the looks, great job!


----------



## davidsito987 (Oct 29, 2008)

_TISH1127_ vbmenu_register("postmenu_1353253", true); _chantelle8686_ vbmenu_register("postmenu_1353343", true); 
_banjobama vbmenu_register("postmenu_1353350", true);  _
_kittykit_ vbmenu_register("postmenu_1353420", true); 
_Krasevayadancer_ vbmenu_register("postmenu_1353455", true); 
_ Bianca vbmenu_register("postmenu_1353564", true);  _

_THANX ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## ApplePeace (Oct 29, 2008)

your bridesmaid reminds me of J-Lo lol


----------



## LRG (Oct 30, 2008)

I love them all.  I think the bride is my favourite, though!  Great work!  ... and aren't you a cutie =)


----------



## davidsito987 (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LRG* 

 
_I love them all. I think the bride is my favourite, though! Great work! ... and aren't you a cutie =)_

 

Awww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank you soo much


----------



## laguayaca (Oct 30, 2008)

they are all beautiful!


----------



## davidsito987 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you lagua


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Oct 30, 2008)

u did awesome amor!


----------



## davidsito987 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanx Gorgeous


----------



## davidsito987 (Nov 3, 2008)

Just curios to see what looks you all do when u do weddings?


----------



## zerin (Nov 3, 2008)

wow! so pretty!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 3, 2008)

Awesome job


----------



## davidsito987 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanx ladies


----------



## makeupNdesign (Nov 3, 2008)

absolutely beautiful--great work!


----------



## stlzbabi (Nov 4, 2008)

I love the dress. The MOH's hair is very cute.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 4, 2008)

They all look gorgeous! I especially love the bride's makeup.


----------



## davidsito987 (Nov 4, 2008)

thanx ladies


----------



## christi3738 (Nov 4, 2008)

good job


----------



## ktb8293 (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *davidsito987* 

 
_MOTHER OF BRIDE( BEFORE HAIR wAS DONE)




_

 
she looks hot there! Love this look - and others are great too


----------



## ch33tah (Nov 6, 2008)

Great job! 

but seriously...  ya gotta get the maid of honour OFF the Mary Kay... ewwwwwwww :S


----------



## davidsito987 (Nov 22, 2008)

I know I asked her and she said it was Maybeline not maryKay and she said she was on a strict budget so at least shes wearing MU.....but thanks for your comments


----------



## AliVix1 (Nov 23, 2008)

great job! the bride is so beautiful!


----------



## barbabella (Nov 23, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## JollieJanice (Nov 23, 2008)

I love the bride's makeup. Its really light and airy looking.


----------



## Vixen (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh, you did a great job, the bride looks amazing.

Is she wearing a Maggie Sottero wedding dress?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ch33tah* 

 
_Great job! 

but seriously...  ya gotta get the maid of honour OFF the Mary Kay... ewwwwwwww :S_

 
Are you talking about her foundation?  If so, I don't see the problem with it.  What's 'ewwww'?


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 24, 2008)

I think the makeup looks great, but I personally would have done something softer with a more forgiving texture for the Mother of the Bride.  Or, if you wanted to use the more vivid color, just add a little bit, like at the lashline or just a light wash on the lid.

The bride looks absolutely gorgeous though, I'm surprised her BE foundation didn't reject your flash.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ch33tah* 

 
_Great job! 

but seriously... ya gotta get the maid of honour OFF the Mary Kay... ewwwwwwww :S_

 
It looks like it matches her skin perfectly to me....


----------



## bsquared (Nov 24, 2008)

great job! all three of the looks are stunning.


----------



## davidsito987 (Nov 28, 2008)

THANX to everyone for your comments


----------



## davidsito987 (Nov 28, 2008)

Vixen said:


> Oh, you did a great job, the bride looks amazing.
> 
> Is she wearing a Maggie Sottero wedding dress?
> 
> ...


----------



## tinnadc (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Good job


----------



## davidsito987 (Dec 9, 2008)

thanx


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Dec 9, 2008)

Fabulous! I especially love the bride!


----------



## zzoester (Dec 9, 2008)

Everyone looks so pretty! I love it. Great job!! I especially like the bride's eyes. So classic.


----------



## davidsito987 (Dec 10, 2008)

THANX very sweet


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 10, 2008)

You did a wonderful job!  They all look amazing.


----------



## ZoZo (Dec 10, 2008)

Great job.


----------



## Ziya (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks amazing!! good job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 loooovvee the maid of honours look...tutorial please??


----------



## davidsito987 (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Looks amazing!! good job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 loooovvee the maid of honours look...tutorial please??_

 

id LOVE to do a tut....keep a look out yall


----------



## Just_me (Dec 12, 2008)

they all look wonderful!!


----------



## davidsito987 (Dec 15, 2008)

thanX!!! it means a lot


----------



## User49 (Jan 23, 2009)

My favorite is the brides make up it's goregous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please post some more of your work!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 23, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------

